# 50% het snow royal pair



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, i've just been looking on CPR and they have a 50% het snow pair. If i bought them and grown them on and bred them, what would i produce and what would be the odds? Thanks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

even IF one is 100% DH and one isnt - you're not going to know which is which...
assuming ^, you'll end up with 50% chance of carrying one gene or the other, and 25% chance of carrying both genes or none - you're not going to know which is which

so... you could be chasing dead-ends for years (and have a rack full of hopefuls), only to find out that neither were DH in the first place
or - one could be 'het axanthic', and the other 'het albino', and guess what... you're not going to know which is which
imo, you NEED one to be guaranteed 100%, as a base to start working from


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers Alan1 :2thumb:

So if they are both 50% het snow, does this not mean they are carrying the axanthic gene and the albino gene together in each snake? So if i bought just a female 50% het snow for example then bred my male albino to it, what could i make? I'm usually alright with genetics but this is a bit too much for me at the moment. 

Thanks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

50% snow gives the following options:

it's DH axanthic and albino
it's het axanthic 
it's het albino
it's het for nothing = normal

can you do seperate punnetts with those 4 (pairing them with an albino)?


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> 50% snow gives the following options:
> 
> it's DH axanthic and albino
> it's het axanthic
> ...


 
albinos poss het axanthic normals 100% het albino poss het axanthic
normals 100% het albino poss het axanthic
albinos and normal 100% het albino
normal 100%het albino


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

alan1 said:


> even IF one is 100% DH and one isnt - you're not going to know which is which...
> assuming ^, you'll end up with 50% chance of carrying one gene or the other, and 25% chance of carrying both genes or none - you're not going to know which is which
> 
> so... you could be chasing dead-ends for years (and have a rack full of hopefuls), only to find out that neither were DH in the first place
> ...


I agree with Alan here, if you are buying with the intention of breeding ( which going by your list of 'pets', you are ) you are either going to be exceptionally lucky. Or you could be breeding this pair and their offspring for years and still only ever end up with normal looking offspring. 

I see you already have an Albino, why not buy an Axanthic and create your own? All babies will be Normal looking but will be 100% het for Albino & Axanthic.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> albinos poss het axanthic normals 100% het albino poss het axanthic
> normals 100% het albino poss het axanthic
> albinos and normal 100% het albino
> normal 100%het albino


i'm impressed! :2thumb:


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers alan1 and nicole. I thought it might be a decent route to go down, but obviously not lol. So to make a snow i need 2 100% het snows?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

meandthee said:


> So to make a snow i need 2 100% het snows?


it's easier that way, but because a 'het snow' is a DH animal, it's still a 1:16 chance...
you could do an albino het axanthic x axanthic het albino pairing - that will cost a fair bit more, but your odds would be cut to 1:4


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> i'm impressed! :2thumb:


im getting there :lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> im getting there :lol2:


nah... you've GOT there! : victory:


----------

